# Kate playing in the mud



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kate looks like the happiest girl in the world in these photos!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

She had a blast, unfortunately she smells like a peat bog now.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like great fun and training. Better than smelling like skunk!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Boy that is some muddy water and she looks like she couldnt be happier being in it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't think Kate worried about the color of the water one bit. She looks like she is enjoying her "work"


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great shots! Love that water entry! Mine always smell like a bog after field training!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That Kate sure is a beautiful girl!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Kate looks so Happy, beautiful too, my OH would kill for a golden her colour


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

mist said:


> Kate looks so Happy, beautiful too, my OH would kill for a golden her colour


The dark colour is commonplace here. For us the light cream colour is not seen very often.


----------

